# Only 52 More Members...



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow!!!
















Is Outbackers growing by leaps and bounds!!!!

Anyone want to make a little wager on the magical date that 2000 is hit??
















Just kidding...

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It was the 18th of April, last year, that the lovely PDX_Shannon







became the 1,000th member of this great family. Could it be that we will hit 2,000 exactly one year later?

How cool would that be!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If only Shannon could use the computer


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Umm....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> It was the 18th of April, last year, that the lovely PDX_Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ARE in control. Ok - here's the plan. You guys recruit the remaining 51 - - - I'll have KBlined up to register as #2000 on April 18th. Done!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

She can use one, just not the one that Doug is on 24/7.....
















Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say April 4th









Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Don that is a good guess. I think I will go with April 6.

Leon


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

action I am pretty sure it will be on 5Apr06.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know, it occurs to me that we are very species centric around here, and that is really kind of in opposition to the inclusive nature of our cult.

Maybe, membership 2,000 would be a good opportunity to expand our reach to all of Gods creatures.

I'm thinking, something along the lines of:

*Outbackers.com Member 2,000*
*PDX_Cowboy!*










Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

What's the website that I can order more of the Outback Kool-Aid, the beer flavor. I can put it in the breakroom at work. I am good for a least two more members.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

April 9th


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I checked with W. G.'s bookie and he says April 15


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*april 15th*









darrel


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I checked with W. G.'s bookie and he says April 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't think it'll be tax day.....too many trying to figure out what they owe.

And since the old tax laws were so complicated, they are implementing a new code.

Line 1: How much did you earn last year? _____________

Line 2: Send check for that amount.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

3LEES said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I checked with W. G.'s bookie and he says April 15
> ...


lol, thats about right, plus sales tax and shipping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know, it occurs to me that we are very species centric around here, and that is really kind of in opposition to the inclusive nature of our cult.
> 
> Maybe, membership 2,000 would be a good opportunity to expand our reach to all of Gods creatures.
> 
> ...


Seeker & Tadger *Outbackers.com Members 1,998 & 1,999* agree with the Professor!








In fact, I'll bet if all our 4-leggeds joined we'd be well over the 2,000 mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It was the 18th of April, last year, that the lovely PDX_Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And funny enough April 18th, was the last day PDX_Shannon logged in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...the date for 2000 will be April 1st. (get it?)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...the date for 2000 will be April 1st. (get it?)
> [snapback]93451[/snapback]​


Got it! - 2000 members









Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

What will come first 100,000 member posts OR 2000 registered members?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If Doug and Wolfie keep at it, the 100,000 post total









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If Doug and Wolfie keep at it, the 100,000 post total
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto on that Tim









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > If Doug and Wolfie keep at it, the 100,000 post total
> ...


Hey - Thor and Oregon Camper are at the top of the Leader Board!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > hatcityhosehauler said:
> ...


Shhhhh...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


*...AND HE'S STILL THERE!!!*  (geez - did I shout that ---- so sorry







) with his friends Don and Thor

Doug and I are hardly on the horizon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > If Doug and Wolfie keep at it, the 100,000 post total
> ...


Um, Don...

You know that old Pot calling the Kettle thing... ?









Keep on postin' big guy, I've got your draft, and we're movin' to the front!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys are all crazy. Welcome to my world!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You guys are all crazy. Welcome to my world!
> [snapback]94183[/snapback]​


Your world is a nice place to live...Buffett...Outbacks...Firetrucks...Cruises...Corona.









What else do we really need?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Your world is a nice place to live...Buffett...Outbacks...Firetrucks...Cruises...Corona. icon_thumright.gif
> What else do we really need?


GUINNESS!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > hatcityhosehauler said:
> ...


Cool Doug









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Your world is a nice place to live...Buffett...Outbacks...Firetrucks...Cruises...Corona. icon_thumright.gif
> > What else do we really need?
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see...he plays bagpipes and drinks Guiness...

I'm bettin' your Irish?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a little bit, and Scotish, and English, but all American. Family's been here since the mid 1600's.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well,

we are down to 36 needed until 2000.......

Pick those dates!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Well,
> 
> we are down to 36 needed until 2000.......
> 
> ...


I still stand with my pick









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HootBob said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Well,
> ...


Sticking with mine to. (5Apr)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll go with May 1st....KB's b'day!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm going with May 1st.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No, we will hit the 2000 member mark by mid April.

April 19th. DW B/Day

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about Tax Day...April 15th.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So did anyone keep an eye on the member count and when did we hit it?

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mrs Crawfish was 2000 on April 1, 2006

and thats no joke


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok - we are quickly nearing 100,000 post. Any guess when?

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's going to depend on when Oregon_Camper gets back from Greece!









I'll vote for next Tuesday, April 11, 2006

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's going to depend on when Oregon_Camper gets back from Greece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be de-winterizing this weekend....and expect that we will certainly be assisting with that post total!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's going to depend on when Oregon_Camper gets back from Greece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm back...so LOOK OUT!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

1,034 posts and counting!
(OK, 1,033 posts!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

